# Carbonating Green Ginger Wine.



## Dave70 (13/7/12)

Whilst more in the spirit of cheating than brewing, can anyone see why dumping a couple of bottles in a corny and gassing it up wouldn't work? Kind of like making a punch if you will.
If know one talks me out of it I'll post a few pics of the operation and keg shaking procedure. 

I've got a head cold that's shitting me to tears and the best placebo has always been Stones.


----------



## glenwal (13/7/12)

Dave70 said:


> Whilst more in the spirit of cheating than brewing, can anyone see why dumping a couple of bottles in a corny and gassing it up wouldn't work? Kind of like making a punch if you will.
> If know one talks me out of it I'll post a few pics of the operation and keg shaking procedure.
> 
> I've got a head cold that's shitting me to tears and the best placebo has always been Stones.



As long as you don't oxidise it when you pour it in, i can't see any reason why it isn't an awsome idea.


----------



## Nicko_Cairns (16/7/12)

Glen W said:


> As long as you don't oxidise it when you pour it in, i can't see any reason why it isn't an awsome idea.



what he said! very keen to hear how it goes..


----------



## Dave70 (18/7/12)

With the chest freezer currently seeing duty as a crib for yeast - fermenter and bottles, I'll give it a shot when I crash chill the beer.
Using my crappy maths skills, I reckon about 1.3 hours per litre at 300 kpa at -1 should do the trick.


----------



## Muggus (18/7/12)

Might be an idea getting one of those Carbonator Caps that fit on most PET bottles.
You could get away with just using 1.25L/2L bottles and carbing them up in quick time.


----------



## punkin (18/7/12)

Muggus said:


> Might be an idea getting one of those Carbonator Caps that fit on most PET bottles.
> You could get away with just using 1.25L/2L bottles and carbing them up in quick time.




Been watching this thread with the intention of doing just that. I love Stones and Stones Mac, never go camping without it. B) 

Gunna try it, all i have to do is appropriatte one of the 4 caps the missus is using for soda water production (who drinks bourbon soda and lime anyway?  ) or make a few more.

Then i'm sending a pic in to Stones with MY brilliant idea and win backissues of all the stones beanies i've lost over the years.


----------



## Dave70 (19/7/12)

Muggus said:


> Might be an idea getting one of those Carbonator Caps that fit on most PET bottles.
> You could get away with just using 1.25L/2L bottles and carbing them up in quick time.



*That* is a fricken top idea. 

Plus they're apparently in the midst of a Price crash!!! 

http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=870

PET's are good for about 1500 kpa last time I checked so at least I shouldn't blow my face off in the process. 
Probably.


----------



## punkin (21/7/12)

Dave70 said:


> *That* is a fricken top idea.
> 
> Plus they're apparently in the midst of a Price crash!!!
> 
> ...



I got the ones from the states with 4 regular caps with tyre valves stuck through them. Came with a neat aloyy adaptor, all delivered for $20us.
Someone else may have the link for you.

I have been using them everyday to keep Bourbon Girl stocked in soda water and never had a problem yet. If i want anymore caps it's a matter of drilling a hole in a lid and sticking a valve through.


----------



## Dave70 (23/10/12)

Finally got round to doing this. Pics are a bit rough, as was I at the time.


Lets have a look shall we.

Ingredients. One 2 deg bottle of Stones.








Transferred it into a soft drink bottle, fitted the carb cap, cranked it up to 300 kpa and gave it 200 shakes back and fourth.
(For anyone looking through the garage window, it would have appeared I was masturbating into my chest freezer.) 







Here we go.
Not the best photo, but trust me, there were bubbles in there. The carbonation lends a pleasant extra bite to the ginger warmth and makes it even more drinkable. Yes, even more.
Definitely the way I'll be drinking my stones from now on, though I may try to refine the process a little. Like using a 1.25 Bottle of Stones Mac..


----------



## bum (23/10/12)

I find myself quite thirsty all of a sudden.


----------



## RdeVjun (23/10/12)

Dave70 said:


> For anyone looking through the garage window, it would have appeared I was masturbating into my chest freezer.


  


bum said:


> I find myself quite thirsty all of a sudden.


Yeah, wanking into a chestie would cause that, apparently its quite thirsty work!


----------



## bum (23/10/12)

I could use a nap.


----------



## punkin (25/10/12)

Doing this next time i have a weekend at home. :icon_cheers:


----------



## bum (25/10/12)

A man does miss his chestie when out on the road.


----------



## punkin (25/10/12)

bum said:


> A man does miss his chestie when out on the road.



Amen to that comrade.


----------



## punkin (11/1/13)

Got around to this last week with the remainds from a 1.25 from new years eve i sipped on a bit.

Came up really well, used the same process as for her soda water and it had a small fizzy head that immediately settled, then held very fine bubbles. A fine drink indeed :icon_cheers:


----------



## stux (11/1/13)

punkin said:


> Got around to this last week with the remainds from a 1.25 from new years eve i sipped on a bit.
> 
> Came up really well, used the same process as for her soda water and it had a small fizzy head that immediately settled, then held very fine bubbles. A fine drink indeed :icon_cheers:
> 
> ...



Ever considered a whole keg of soda water?

I just fill a keg with filtered water, then connect up at 340kpa for 24-36 hours. Done. And gives me an excuse to buy a bigger keg fridge and more kegs 

(I find its worth rinsing starsan/iodophor if you're going to be filling up with soda water, but after that I just refill the keg again and again)


----------



## punkin (11/1/13)

Stux said:


> Ever considered a whole keg of soda water?
> 
> I just fill a keg with filtered water, then connect up at 340kpa for 24-36 hours. Done. And gives me an excuse to buy a bigger keg fridge and more kegs
> 
> (I find its worth rinsing starsan/iodophor if you're going to be filling up with soda water, but after that I just refill the keg again and again)



I don't want to give up a tap or a keg space, i could use a pluto for her i guess. I'd have to run a hp line into the keezer too, the second reg is connected to an extension lead for charging out of the fridge.

nah **** it, she can charge her own bottles two litres at a time.


----------

